# no pto



## mike hartsell (9 mo ago)

3616 Mahindra was driving , was getting ready to stop and to turn on the pto when I felt a pop it the steering. Tried to turn on the pto and would not come on, light comes on and lever feels to engage. When driving the tractor it is very hard to steer, but the front bucket works fine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mike, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have a major problem with your power steering. Your tractor's hydrostatic power steering has priority over other hydraulic systems for safety purposes. 

Your loader may have a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump?


----------

